
Show HN: Building a Static Website Generator in Ruby - gdubs
http://gregorywieber.com/making_of.html
======
face7hill
This is pretty cool. Any thoughts on packaging this and putting it up on
Github for others to play with?

~~~
gdubs
Thanks! Yes, I'd be happy to post this on Github.

